# Closed Reduction and Percutaneous pin fixation



## londakreienkamp@yahoo.com (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello!

New to Ortho coding.

Closed reduction of fractures of the distal aspect of the left radius and ulna and percutaneous pin fixation of fracture of the distal left radius.

Would I code both the closed reduction 25605 and 25606 for the pin?

Thanks!!


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 11, 2017)

*Use your edits*

If you check your edits you will see that these codes bundle. They hit an edit because thy physician will often move the bone in place before pinning or other procedures that will hold the fracture in place. Only the restorative code is billed in these situations since the manipulation is necessary to get the bone in line before fixation is performed.


----------



## londakreienkamp@yahoo.com (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks so much for your help!!!!!


----------

